# Could I be pregnant without having sexual intercourse?



## secretusername (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm anemic so a lot of pregnancy symptoms don't apply to me because I feel dizzy and tired regularly. I am not on any form of birth control. 

This is my period history for all of 2014: 
First week of January (ended around the 7th) 
First week of February (ended around the 7th) 
Second week of March (ended around the 20th) 
First week of April (ended around the 8th) 
Third week of April (ended around the 27th) 
First week of June (ended around the 7th) 

I didn't really get a period for about an entire month (in May). And now it'll be another month as I haven't gotten a period from July as my last one happened on the first week of June. Should I be worried? I have not had sexual intercourse in my life and the only two times I did sexual activity was the first week of April (during my period). We did not have sex. We dry humped; I was not clothed but he was. This occured on two days during the first week of April. He did not ejaculate, but I read that pre-ejaculation can cause pregnancy. Is it likely that any pre-ejaculation could go through his boxers and reach my vagina? Although I find it very unlikely that I am pregnant, I just figure that it's my severe iron deficiency that's dismissing my period. I think I'm going to buy a pregnancy anyways. How likely is it that I could be pregnant? I was hoping my anemia would be getting better as I take iron supplements everyday but if I'm starting to miss periods, I don't know what to do... Advice please?


----------



## discalceata (May 27, 2014)

There is no way you're pregnant, but you do need to see your doctor. It sounds like your hormones are all out of whack. Good luck!


----------

